# Warum ist Blitzlicht farbneutral?



## Vitalis (25. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Fotografieren mit Blitz. Warum ist Blitzlicht farbneutral? Wieso wirkt sich der Weißabgleich dabei nicht aus? Z.B. möchte ich Fotos für eBay machen und blitze indirekt über die weiße Zimmerdecke. Anscheinend ist sie aber doch nicht so weiß und die Fotos bekommen einen warmen Orange-Farbton, den ich nicht haben will. Mit dem Weißabgleich kann ich da gar nichts beeinflussen, weil eben Blitzlicht farbneutral ist, wie auch in einem Fotokurs geschrieben steht.

Wieso ist das so? Ich habe die Sache mit Farbtemperatur noch nie so richtig verstanden  

Schonmal danke und Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## nickname (25. Dezember 2002)

Dass Blitzlicht neutral ist wusste ich nicht, auch das mit dem Weissabgleich, naja, ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wirklich damit befasst obwohl meine Kamera das angeblich auch kann *g*. 
Aber Farbtemparatur find ich noch ziemlich einfach zu verstehen, kaltes Licht (Neonröhren etc.) wirkt bläulich und warmes rötlich und neutrales bezeichnet man eigentlich doch als Tageslicht, denn das macht nachher z.B. auch im Druck die Farbechtheit aus, also dass ein Bild möglichst farbecht/neutral wiedergegeben wird, man sollte sich sowas halt immer unter Tageslicht angucken, ich glaube 6500° Kelvin.
Wenn Deine Kamera orange macht mit Blitz, kann der Blitz ja unmöglich Farbneutral sein!
Obwohl, wenn man sich die ganzen Tests anguckt haben die Kameras doch alle 'nen Stich zu irgendeiner Farbe, egal ob Digicam oder mit Film!?
Macht sie bei Tageslicht (ohne Blitz) denn keine Orangestichigen Bilder?

Gruss Nickname :|


----------



## Vitalis (25. Dezember 2002)

Du hast's mit Farbtemperaturen was? *g*

Doch doch der Blitz ist schon neutral, nur...
..ich blitze ja indirekt, benutze also die Zimmerdecke als Reflektor und die macht das Licht anscheinend wärmer. Denn wenn ich direkt blitze ist alles ganz normal weiß, oder auch wenn ich eine weiße Styroporplatte als Reflektor verwende. Das Licht vom Blitz färbt sich je nach Farbe des Gegenstandes von dem es zurückkommt. Das und das mit den Farbtemperaturen ist mir alles klar, nur will einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, warum normales Licht sich durch den Weißabgleich beeinflussen läßt und das Blitzlicht nicht, wo ist denn da der Unterschied?

Danke für Deine Antwort


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Dezember 2002)

Hi Vitalis,

Blitzlicht ist nicht "farbneutral", sondern von der Farbtemperatur her Tageslicht. Das heißt, es hat einen gegenüber Raumbeleuchtung leicht erhöhten Blauanteil, wie er an "normalen" sonnigen Tagen draußen vorzufinden ist. Neutral ist ein Blitzlicht also immer nur in einer normal sonnigen Vor- oder Nachmittagsstimmung.

Je höher die Farbtemperatur, desto höher der Blauanteil des Lichtes!
Je niedriger die Farbtemperatur, desto höher der Rotanteil!

Wenn du in einem Zimmer fotografierst, dann wird die Glühlampenbeleuchtung einen recht hohen Rotüberschuss haben. Das nennt man dann Kunstlicht, wobei das Kunstlicht einer Glühlampe deutlich roter ist, als das Kunstlicht einer professionellen Studiobeleuchtung.

Neonlicht ist ein sehr unangenehmes Mischlicht, das einen (normalerweise) sehr unerwünschten und widerlichen Grünstich auf den Fotos bewirkt.

Wenn du nun mit einem Blitz in einem mit Glühlampen beleuchteten Raum fotografierst, dann blitzt du natürlich nicht das gesamte vorhandene Licht tot. Sonst wäre ja die Atmosphäre des Raums völlig kaputt. Es bleibt also immer ein gewisser warmer Stich im Bild, der ja auch in der Realität vorhanden ist, von dir aber nicht so wahrgenommen wird, weil das menschliche Auge sehr gut adaptiert.

Hier mal noch kurz eine grobe Tabelle mit Farbtemperaturdaten.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (26. Dezember 2002)

> Wenn du nun mit einem Blitz in einem mit Glühlampen beleuchteten Raum fotografierst, dann blitzt du natürlich nicht das gesamte vorhandene Licht tot. Sonst wäre ja die Atmosphäre des Raums völlig kaputt. Es bleibt also immer ein gewisser warmer Stich im Bild, der ja auch in der Realität vorhanden ist, von dir aber nicht so wahrgenommen wird, weil das menschliche Auge sehr gut adaptiert.


Naja naja.. da ich keine SLR mit Vorhangverschluß habe, kann ich selbst mit 1/500, 1/5000 oder 1/10000 blitzen und es ändert sich nichts (außer daß es bei 1/10000 natürlich dunkler wird). Und da ist das Umgebungslicht mausetot.  

Das mit den Temperaturen ist mir ja alles klar. Es spielt aber keine Rolle, denn was ich halt nicht verstehe.. warum ändert sich nichts, wenn ich die Weißabgleichseinstellung an der Kamera ändere, wie das beim normalen Tageslicht oder Kunstlicht immer der Fall ist..

Danke für die Ausführungen =)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm,

könnte es sein, dass die Kamera im Blitzmodus immer auf Tageslicht knippst, weil ja der Blitz auch Tageslicht ist? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, was du für ne Kamera hast. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es definitiv nix mit der Belichtungszeit zu tun hat, da der Blitz eine extrem kurze Leuchtdauer hat, die vermutlich sogar noch deutlich unter der 1/10000s liegt. Die "schnellsten" Blitze machen so ca. 1/50000s.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie eine Kamera bei der kurzen Blitzzeit noch nen Weißabgleich machen sollte. Aber ich gestehe, dass ich dazu evtl. zu wenig Ahnung von Digi-Fotografie hab.

Bei TV-Kameras (z.B. EB-Kameras) hält man für nen ordentlichen Weißabgleich z.B. ein weißes Blatt Papier (als Referenz) ins Licht und drückt dann die Weißabgleich-Taste. Wie das bei Digiknipsen funktioniert ---> null Plan.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (26. Dezember 2002)

> könnte es sein, dass die Kamera im Blitzmodus immer auf Tageslicht knippst, weil ja der Blitz auch Tageslicht ist? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, was du für ne Kamera hast.


Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, daß der Weißabgleich beim Blitzen vielleicht einfach abgeschaltet ist. Hm.. naja wer weiß.. Ich habe diese Cam.



> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es definitiv nix mit der Belichtungszeit zu tun hat, da der Blitz eine extrem kurze Leuchtdauer hat, die vermutlich sogar noch deutlich unter der 1/10000s liegt. Die "schnellsten" Blitze machen so ca. 1/50000s.


Jap ich weiß, das Ganze hat nichts mit der Belichtungszeit zu tun, aber es ging ja vorhin ums Töten des Umgebungslichtes 



> Bei TV-Kameras (z.B. EB-Kameras) hält man für nen ordentlichen Weißabgleich z.B. ein weißes Blatt Papier (als Referenz) ins Licht und drückt dann die Weißabgleich-Taste.


Genauso läuft es hier auch mit dem manuellen Weißabgleich. Man kann aber auch verschiedene vorhandene Einstellungen wählen, z.B. für Glühlampenlicht, Sonnenlicht, wenn's bewölkt ist usw..

Naja auf jeden Fall danke für die Antworten, mal schauen wie ich das rauskriege..


----------



## Vitalis (27. Dezember 2002)

Hi nochmal kurz 

Also es scheint wohl wirklich einfach so zu sein, daß der Weißabgleich im Blitzmodus auf die Temperatur des Blitzlichtes, also Tageslicht, abgestimmt ist. Denn wenn ich den externen Blitz in der Kamera einschalte, aber den Blitz selber aus lasse. Dann wird beim Fotografieren alles orange. --> Weißabgleich auf Tageslicht. Warum es sich nicht ändern läßt, ist trotzdem seltsam..


----------



## propaganda X (3. Januar 2003)

den einstellungen glühlampe, tageslicht etc. sind ja feste werte, in der realität unterscheidet sich das, da spielt es z.B. schon eine rolle, ob man 40Watt oder 100Watt Lampen hat. genauso verhält es sich mit tageslicht, das je nach bewölkung, jahres- und tageszeit eine unterschiedliche farbtemperaturm hat. am genauesten ist man wirklich mit dem manuellen weißabgleich, wozu das weiße blatt papier bei der gleichen beleuchtung, bei der fotografiert werden soll, ins bild gehalte werden sollte und -wichtig- das ganze sucherbild ausfüllen sollte. mit blitz ist das meines erachtens allerdings nicht möglich, da der abgleich länger dauert, als der blitzbelichten kann. und in der tat verändert sich die farbtemperatur des blitzlichtes durch streuung und reflexion, wenn auch meist nur geringfügig.

vorschlag: nutze permanentes (kunst-)licht, mach einen manuellen weißabgleich wie beschrieben und knipse. sollte eigentlich klappen. wenn immer noch ein stich zu sehen ist, kannst du den in photoshop mit (manueller) tonwertkorrektur (am besten für jede rgb-Farbe einzeln) oder kanalmixer regeln. hab damit immer die besten ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Vitalis (3. Januar 2003)

Mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden, daß der manuelle Weißabgleich zusammen mit dem Blitz doch funktioniert. Ich bekam dabei früher immer die Meldung "Überbelichtet", weshalb ich mich auf die voreingestellten Weißabgleiche beschränkte. Und da die keine Auswirkung haben, habe ich es auch gelassen den Manuellen weiter auszuprobieren...  Wie ich jetzt weiß funktioniert das aber doch, wenn ich abblende oder mich weiter vom Blatt entferne... 

Danke nochmal für die Beiträge,
Vitalis


----------

